
Police confirm new nerve agent novichok poisoning in UK - m1
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/jul/04/wiltshire-couple-poisoned-by-nerve-agent-police-announce-dawn-sturgess-charlie-rowley
======
jamieb007
If nerve agents can be spawned in secrecy, then the ability of police to
detect will always lag behind. Nations inherently need to get involved to
efficientize resources.

